# Latest photos



## richoman_3 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just a few of my latest photos from the field


Bardick - easily my favourite snake!




Bardick (Echiopsis curta) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bardick (Echiopsis curta) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Bardick (Echiopsis curta) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Burtons



Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Always good to see the tiny endangered Mallee Worm Lizard (Aprasia aurita)




Eared Worm Lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Eared Worm Lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


few inverts!




'Teyl' - Nemesiid by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Salt Lake Scorpion (Australobuthus xerolimniorum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Scolopendra laeta B by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Desert Centipede (Scolopendra morsitans) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


enjoy!


----------



## Trewin (Sep 28, 2015)

Awesome!! love the centipedes. What camera do you use?


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Nick, your Macro work is going from strength to strength, it pretty well proves out what i said 2 years ago = you are going to be a star in the world of animal (and invert) photography. If you ever give it away i will personally hunt you down and kick your **** till your nose bleeds (lol not really) but i and a lot of your fans will be very disappointed, it is not often that someone as young and talented as you comes along in this field so please don't waste this gift.   ......................Ron


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 29, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> Hey Nick, your Macro work is going from strength to strength, it pretty well proves out what i said 2 years ago = you are going to be a star in the world of animal (and invert) photography. If you ever give it away i will personally hunt you down and kick your **** till your nose bleeds (lol not really) but i and a lot of your fans will be very disappointed, it is not often that someone as young and talented as you comes along in this field so please don't waste this gift.   ......................Ron



haha thanks for the kind words Ron  !!
Don't worry i'll never give it up, it's my passion and dream to work in!

Trewin i use a Canon 60D, not the best camera out there!


----------



## Stuart (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice work as always mate


----------



## Snapped (Sep 30, 2015)

Amazing photos, love the Macro shots, that Centipede is my favorite, I'm slightly jealous, I always wanted to be a good photographer, but I just don't have the eye for it.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks!>
Practice makes perfect, Snapped!


----------



## NickGeee (Oct 7, 2015)

Neato pictures, Nick!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 8, 2015)

Awesome Bardick, very cool snakes, and that one is a cracker. Go the mud adder.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 8, 2015)

Great shots as usual Nick! Love the macro inverts, they look super cool! The bardick was a beauty!

Bredli


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks guys!!
Yeah the Bardicks are epic snakes!


----------

